# Outrageous vCash Amounts...



## Kristia

From the head office:

We realize there's a server issue that occasionally accidentally exponentially increases betters vcash and that there have been some members who have intentionally exploited this flaw. If you should find yourself with an outrageous amount of vcash, don't bet it, report it to an admin so it can be corrected. We're here to have fun so please show good sportsmanship. If you bet it, we will regard it as cheating and your vcash will be reset to 50.
__________________


----------



## Jim Boeheim

This is also the reason why we cannot create vbookie events that allow you to bet on multiple options. We're looking into the problem.


----------

